# dura-ace/open pro vs ultegra/open pro



## boris badenov (Jul 2, 2007)

i am looking for some opinions or facts about the differences between these wheels. are Dura-Ace hubs $180 better than Ultegra hubs?

the ultegra/open pro wheels can be had at Pricepoint.com for $229 with silver rims or at cyclocrossworld.com with black rims and spokes for $299. the Dura-Ace/Open Pro's can be had at cyclocrossworld.com for $409.
i would be totally happy with the pricepoint.com deal of $229. can anyone tell me that Ultegra isn't good enough? my whole bike is Ultegra (except for the crank, Truvativ, soon to be Shimano R700) and i am quite happy with it. there is a $180 difference that could be spent on many other things...like the crank for example. 
if i already had a Dura-Ace drivetrain and was trying to cheep out by saving a buck or 2 on the wheels then that would be a different story.
it is a cross bike and i weigh 200 even. my current wheels are Ritchey Pro and i like them so far. i have also used and liked Mavic Aksiums and Easton Circuits...really nice.

P.S. does anyone have an opinion on the Ultegra seatpost? 

thanks


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

boris badenov said:


> i am looking for some opinions or facts about the differences between these wheels. are Dura-Ace hubs $180 better than Ultegra hubs?
> 
> the ultegra/open pro wheels can be had at Pricepoint.com for $229 with silver rims or at cyclocrossworld.com with black rims and spokes for $299. the Dura-Ace/Open Pro's can be had at cyclocrossworld.com for $409.
> i would be totally happy with the pricepoint.com deal of $229. can anyone tell me that Ultegra isn't good enough? my whole bike is Ultegra (except for the crank, Truvativ, soon to be Shimano R700) and i am quite happy with it. there is a $180 difference that could be spent on many other things...like the crank for example.
> ...



I'd go for the ultegra/open pro combo, but check out coloradocyclist.com for their builds if you're looking for a quality build. If you want a deal, wait for performance.com to have a web coupon/free shipping and get the ultegra/open pro from them. I

I have the Ultegra seatpost. It looks nice (finishwise) and holds the seat. I thought it was a one-piece design, but it's not. It's got cerrated teeth for the cradle adjustment, not infinitely adjustable for seat angle. It feels heavier than the the post I had to replace.


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about going with one of these options as well, as my 205lb weight and rough roads have already put my Shimano R500s out of true.

What are the primary advantages of going DA over Ultegra? I assume weight and bearing quality? Performance bike has a deal on Ultegra / Open Pro for $199 or DA / Open Pro for $299. There's also a 15% discount on top of that, which seems like a sweet deal.

Finally, I've read on these forums that it's best to buy from a quality builder like Colorado Cyclist. Is Performance Bike not a "quality builder"?

Thanks.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*DA vs. Ultegra hubs*



Mad_Hun said:


> I'm thinking about going with one of these options as well, as my 205lb weight and rough roads have already put my Shimano R500s out of true.


If your 205 lb. and rough roads have knocked the Shimano R500s out of true, you might want to reconsider the Open Pro rims. These are a lightweight racing rim, and not as sturdy as some slightly heavier rims, like the Mavic CXP33.



Mad_Hun said:


> What are the primary advantages of going DA over Ultegra? I assume weight and bearing quality? Performance bike has a deal on Ultegra / Open Pro for $199 or DA / Open Pro for $299. There's also a 15% discount on top of that, which seems like a sweet deal.


Weight is the primary advantage of the DA over the Ultegra. However, there are some potential disadvantages of the DA hubs: DA hubs are 10spd only (they will not fit 8spd or 9spd cassettes), and there have been reported breakages of DA aluminum axle under heavy riders (breakages were on the narrower left end of the axle).


----------

